# Richard Doak & the Semeiotic Orchestra



## robert1978 (Jan 12, 2010)

Richard Doak & the Semeiotic Orchestra 2009, Classical

This is a lovely piece of music.

1. The Exe Valley (6:57)

http://rapidshare.com/files/334294027/The_Exe_Valley.Richard_Doak___the_semeiotic_orchestr.mp3.html

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h100/semeionaside/sem6.jpg


----------

